# 23-24" 1080p Monitor Under 14k



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

*23-24&quot; 1080p Monitor Under 14k*

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitor/led-monitor/LS23C350HS/XL-spec

*www.lg.com/in/monitors/lg-24EA53VQ-led-monitor

Dell S2440L 24inch 1080p LED-backlit LCD Monitor With 3yr Dell On-Site Warranty | eBay

Dell S2340L Black 23" 7ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen IPS Panel LED Monitor | eBay


Which one I should go with and why?


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

this one 
Dell S2440L 24inch 1080p LED-backlit LCD Monitor With 3yr Dell On-Site Warranty | eBay


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a bit complicated. 

If you want perfect viewing angles and can manage with not so deep blacks and comparatively lower contrast then get Dell S2340L (IPS)

If you do not care too much about "perfect" viewing angles and want the best picture with deep blacks and high contrast then get the Dell S2440L ( AMVA panel). But it has one caveat - it's very glossy so reflections will be an issue. 

If you just can't handle such high reflections then you have an alternate - BenQ GW2450HM (same AMVA panel). It has same high contrast and deep blacks with much more controlled reflections and is also cheaper. 

For gaming, BenQ is best followed by Dell S2440L and then S2340L.

For movies Dell S2440L > Benq GQ2450HM > Dell S2340L

So take your pick


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

My first priority is that monitor should have deep black and sharp contrast for watching HD movies then gaming and last photo/video editing.
How is this model? 
LG 24EA53VQ LED Monitor - IPS Monitor - LG Electronics IN


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2013)

There is no excellent LG/Samsung monitor in India so forget both. LG one has much worse contrast compared to Dell/BenQ.

Since you want deep blacks and good contrast, choose between S2440L and BenQ GW2450HM


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

So I have to finalize between Dell S2440L and BenQ GW2450HM. Which one has better colours and overall quality? How glossy is the screen of S2440L if we compare with apple iMacs?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 27, 2013)

rider said:


> So I have to finalize between Dell S2440L and BenQ GW2450HM. Which one has better colours and overall quality? How glossy is the screen of S2440L if we compare with apple iMacs?



About as glossy as iMac screens 

And as I mentioned earlier, raw performance wise S2440L > BenQ GW2450, although the difference is very little.

If you are okay with iMac screen level reflections then go for S2440L.


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll go to Dell exclusive showroom for a demo before ordering from the above link. With discount coupon on ebay it will cost approx 13.4k


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello!
I wanted to know if the *BenQ GW2450 is the same panel as* their recent 27 Inch Flicker Free *GW2760HS* model monitor. I was planning to buy the 27 inch one but instead Im thinking of a decent 24 Inch monitor + a new 42 Inch TV a few months later.
Also, what is the* difference between the EW2450 and the BenQ GW2450* in terms of* Image/Video Quality*?

I want to Game and Watch movies on this computer with the lights off at night.
Please reply ASAP as I have to make this purchase in the next 2-3 Days.


----------

